# Shark bait



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay let's make a thread with places to get shark bait in nc. Location, phone number, store name, etc. Try to list people that have given out carcasses for bait. I'm looking for tuna heads, mackeral heads, etc. where can I buy some or pick up free shark bait around kure beach? Any charter captains or shops you know I that will give me some or let me buy it? I'm going Saturday and really wanna try a tuna head or something else really good. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Any fishmarket, give em a tip of 3-5 bucks for heads. Call ahead and reserve a few


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks. Called a couple and they sounded pretty dumb about it lol. Will definitely call more.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Check with the charter boats in the evening at Carolina Beach Boat Basin we never had a problem getting anything we wanted from mack, cuda, snapper, grouper, mahi, tuna heads from them. Its alot of fun hanging with the Snow's.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Any addresses or numbers? I'm from raeford but make trips to the coast alot to fish


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trash fish will eat anything throw out a tennis shoe


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure anything would eat MY tennis shoe...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> Trash fish will eat anything throw out a tennis shoe


 Sharks are not "trash" fish. They will not just eat anything either, They, like most fish, prefer fresh bait, tuna head, ray, etc....They would never eat a tennis shoe unless it was attached to your foot!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Local piers have plenty of fresh noggins. Cull you out a mess and go snag a toothy critter then release to swim away.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I quit replying after they called them trash fish lol


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Surfmantom said:


> Yea I quit replying after they called them trash fish lol


A toothy pull is better than no pull on many nights


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

You've never heard of, "Take your Mother in Law Fishing Day" ?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

cooper138 said:


> A toothy pull is better than no pull on many nights


You get the "right" toothy fish on and you'll remember it for the rest of your life!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

You are correct sir. Even the ones that left me with and empty reel and a stupid look on my face. Behind it is a smile and a memory


----------



## appalachian (Mar 16, 2009)

EABiker said:


> You've never heard of, "Take your Mother in Law Fishing Day" ?


YEP !!! Been using the Mother in Law as a CHUM BAG for 25+ years on the family vacation. Many toothy critters hooked. She does get a little upset when I stuff her back in the cooler though.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oregon inlet marina, hatteras marina, lots of heads to be had.
js


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The suds. Throw some little chunks of shrimp into em, wait a second, and bam! Shark bait galore.


----------

